# ford 4000SU questions



## johnny1d (Feb 25, 2018)

I have purchased a ford 4000 SU with brush hog loader. Is there a owners and repair manual I can get that discusses this tractor such as replacement parts, filter numbers, oil types and quantities, etc.?

I believe it is a 1965 or a 1968, but will have to remove some paint to see the serial numbers.

I have a question on the front end of this tractor as well, the tires on the front are not parallel, the tires on top are leaning in, and the bottoms are leaning out. this tractor has the three piece front axle, with the center bar, and the right and left knees. Don't know if its the right axle and the wrong knees or vice versa. Haven't checked bearings, but when I raise the tractor, there is no noticeable bearing play in the hubs.

Is there an oil bath on the air filter of this tractor?

Also, there is a device that is on the air line before the carburetor that is broken and it was filled with dust. looks like it may have been at one time some sort of a tell device that maybe would show if the filter needed to be changed when running. It is open to the atmosphere. I can take pictures and attach for more information if I can figure how to add pictures.

What oil should this tractor take in the engine? Conventional sae 30 weight? I don't run too much in the winter yet. 

what about the hydraulics oil type, and how much? I believe it is an internal pump in the rear housing that takes the hydraulic fluid for the loader and brakes, but am not for sure. 

I appreciate all your expertise and help. 
Thanks again.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello johnny1d, welcome to the forum.

Remember this: The Ford 4000SU - Special Utility - used the engine from a Ford 4000 fit into a smaller chassis using components from the Ford 3000.

I don't think that you can find manuals for a 4000SU. You can get an operators manual covering Ford 3000 & 4000 models. You can get an I&T shop manual (repair manual) covering Ford 3000 & 4000. You will just have to be sure you are getting the correct parts when ordering/purchasing. FYI, my ford 3610 tractor is made from several different models (I call it the "super mutt"). Sometimes I have to takes parts with me to ensure I get the right replacement. If I can do it, you can do it! You can find manuals from many sources on the internet. Ebay usually has a good selection of manuals. 

Your front axle is badly worn from loader operations. Actually, the front wheels should be tilted inward on the bottom. You will have to replace wheel bearings and spindle bearings to get it back right.

I think the "device" on your air intake line is a suction sensor switch that warns of a plugged air filter. It should light a warning lamp on your instrument cluster.

Most FORD guys use 10W-30 oil in their 3 cylinder gas engines. Many use Shell Rotella oil. BUT, if you know that your tractor has always used SAE 30 weight oil, you may have to stay with that. The reason being that 10W-30 oil may loosen up a lot of sludge inside your engine with detrimental results. However, I think that most 30W oils today are detergent oils, so you may be ok going with 10W-30. I would not switch till I was certain it was the right thing to do. There are guys here that are better sources on this subject. 

Hydraulic oil type...Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford spec 134D. You can get this in 5 gallon buckets. Check the label on the bucket. You can get this at Tractor Supply stores, Walmart, auto parts stores. You will need 2-3 five gallon buckets to fill transmission and rear end. The hydraulic reservoir is in the rear end section. The transmission and rear end are separate reservoirs.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Good advice from Big T above.
But I will quibble with him on a couple of items.
First, the 4000 SUs were All 4000 Except for the 3000 front axle and steering. They had the 201 engine and the double reduction rear end with wet disc brakes and independent pto. The 3000 chassis had live pto, single reduction rear end and dry drum brakes.
Mist of us who own those old Fords are running a 15W40 diesel rated oil. It doesn' matter what it had before, I would still use the multiweight oil.
Other thoughts: yes by all means plug that hole in the air tube. Running without it is dumb.
Those gassers used a paper filter. No oil bath.
The diesels did use an oil bath filter.
Ger yourself an I&T FO-31 manual for repairs, specifications, etc. It covers the 2,3,4000 models.
The 3000 style front ends are pretty light for loader work. You should go through it and rebush/rebuild it.
Another option is to find the front end from a 3400. It is a simple, direct, bolt-on swap.
It would make a man out of that tractor instead of that girlie front end you have now.
And now for a shameless plug.
I have a 3400 axle here I would sell. Complete and in good condition.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2018)

Lots of good advice above. The owner/operators manual will have service increments in it....and.....it's a good idea to get through all the service procedures as soon as is practical. 1 item not mentioned so far is the steering box (located under the steering wheel behind the glamor panels under the gas tank) This is most probably currently dry and needs to be filled. If you have seal leakage at the steering arms, in the future you can use "John Deere corn head grease" or equivalent. This is a common substitution.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Johnny, if your tractor is breathing air through the hole in the intake tube, as Ultradog said, fix that immediately. Down here in Texas, we can ruin an engine in very short time with such a leak. Farmers call it "dusting" an engine.


----------



## johnny1d (Feb 25, 2018)

thanks for all the information guys, I really appreciate it!


----------



## johnny1d (Feb 25, 2018)

Ultradog said:


> View attachment 37158
> Good advice from Big T above.
> But I will quibble with him on a couple of items.
> First, the 4000 SUs were All 4000 Except for the 3000 front axle and steering. They had the 201 engine and the double reduction rear end with wet disc brakes and independent pto. The 3000 chassis had live pto, single reduction rear end and dry drum brakes.
> ...


Interesting!! How much would a front end like that cost a fella? Are you sure it would be a direct bolt on?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

johnny1d said:


> Interesting!! How much would a front end like that cost a fella? Are you sure it would be a direct bolt on?



$300
It's up at my property in central MN.
Snowed in, etc. Couldn' t get to it till spring but could bring it home to Mpls then.
I had it on my 3000 for a couple of years but then switched the tractor over to an LCG front end as I don't ever plan to put a loader on it. It is a pretty simple switch - took about half a day.
I have a cast iron pan for it if someone wanted that too but you don' really need the pan.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

If you haven't got a repair manual yet send me your email address and I will send you a one drive link so you can download a copy. It is larger that's why I do the one drive link. Its like a cloud storage. Its kind of hard to follow but it has every thing for a 2000,3000,4000,5000 and more, but not sure for a SU. I also have user manuals for 4000 UK and USA version tractors. Good luck and you got on the right site for help. These guys and gals are the best.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

N Tractor Club has a copy of a brochure with data:
http://www.ntractorclub.com/forums/manuals/messages/6231.html

This forum's Manuals Section has a Shop Manual for download:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-3-cyl-1-65-12-74-shop-manual.6/



CKD 2014/
Be careful with your email info, do not expose it in public. If you want to get in touch with a forum user, just click on the user's name and send a private message.

You can edit your post and erase the email address.


----------



## Threeboysfarm (May 4, 2019)

Ultradog said:


> View attachment 37158
> Good advice from Big T above.
> But I will quibble with him on a couple of items.
> First, the 4000 SUs were All 4000 Except for the 3000 front axle and steering. They had the 201 engine and the double reduction rear end with wet disc brakes and independent pto. The 3000 chassis had live pto, single reduction rear end and dry drum brakes.
> ...


Do you still have the 3400 front end by chance?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Threeboysfarm said:


> Do you still have the 3400 front end by chance?


No,
I sold it last fall.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

You might want to check www.manualslib.com. they have literally thousands of owners and.service and repair manuals in their library with free downloads in pdf format.


----------

